# Eczema treatments ?



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi all

I'm wondering if anyone can help me.  A few years ago I started to get terrible eczema on my scalp...and it just seems to get worse.  It's itchy and blisters and I've woken up during the night scratching my head with blood beneath my fingernails...it's horrible...and it looks awful too   It's particularly bad around my hairline....but I don't get in anywhere else on my body.

I've found when I'm taking the steroids through treatment that it clears up and I know eczema is related to immune problems.

My GP is useless as he just keeps prescribing me the same scalp treatments (lotion, shampoos etc) and they never work...I've explained this to him but he just says keep using !  He says I have adult "cradle cap" 

I've tried so many over the counter products and they work for a bit and clears up slightly but then within weeks it's back again.  I also saw a homeopath when I was in NZ and the oral drops she gave me seemed to help, again for a few weeks but then back again (although unsure whether it may have also been the help of clear air and sunshine in NZ and then Oz for few days...rather than polluted London air !?

It's really getting me down.   I have very long hair and usually wash everyday but have tried every other day thinking that might help but it just seems to be worse.

Does anyone else get eczema on their scalp and if so, have you found anything (prescribed or over counter) that has cleared it up ?  

Thanks in advance for any tips. 
Natasha x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi minxy, 

I think maybe you need to see a dermatologist/endocrinologist ?
Would arnica balm at night help? 
it could be due to dry skin, do you bleach your hair?
dry skin can also be hormonal, change of hormones, and it can be also stress related. dry skin leads to a sort of eczema. 
it can be nutrition related too, or a lack of vit in your body? that's why a specialist might help, maybe asking also the advice of a herbalist in a healthshop?

I used to get dry eczema around breast especially left breast   , and I tried cortisone but it would come back , and then my accu told me to use moxibution on it, I bought a stick and warmed the area twice a day for a week and it was much better, so I continued, and also took some agnus castus, and it went. never came back. I had seen a breast doc who wanted to give me those very powerful creams with steroids and other things that are so powerful that other side effects could happen, and I decided against it once I knew it was not dangerous of course and it was " just " eczema. if the moxibution had not worked, I would have gone to see a dermatologist.

Drinking lots a of water of course is excellent.

I hope it gets better soon   ,

Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for your feedback FM 

I have been thinking about seeing a specialist about it, especially as I have private healthcare so would be covered.  I think I'll get this next treatment out of the way first though...hopefully it'll be successful and since I'll be on the steroids for that, and the changes in hormones, it'll help things....if not then I shall definitely get a referal to a dermatologist.

I used to have my hair highlighted but haven't done so for about a year now....and I've had highlighted hair since I was 14 and never had these problems, they seemed to start when I hit my mid 30's.  I don't think it's just dry skin...I actually have fairly oily skin and from what I've researched on internet with what it looks like...it's not just flakes...it's blisters that then flake...eczema is where the skin reproduces too quickly before the old skin cells have sloughed off....it's just a continuous cycle.

It may be down to some vitamin deficiency but again, I do try to eat a healthy balanced diet and drink lots of water....but then again I do eat alot of dairy (I loooove cheese and milk) which I know aren't very eczema friendly  

Anyway, thanks again for your advise...will definitely take it on board and consider seeing a specialist (but as I say, fingers crossed it'll clear up when I get that BFP  )

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lots and lots of        for your cycle  

Future Mummy


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

not eczema, but I know someone who has terrible psoriasis on his face and scalp and the only thing that works are organic tea tree products, showergels, shampoos etc

john lewis sell a range could be worth a try

strawbs xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

My sister has terrible blisters scabs flakey skin on her head, it used to weep due to her itching it so  she had to have her cut off into an elfin crop - she uses TGel shampoo everyday - and its more or less gone -I know you said you used shampoos but not sure if you had tried that one? Just a thought... Oh and Lush do a shampoo bar for poorly scalps - I find there stuff very good usually....

XXX


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

I get scalp psoriasis and use the blue and white boxed T gel when it gets really itchy and flakey.  I also wash my hair daily and basically do 1 day of mild, 1 day of stronger and then 1 day of T gel but then sometimes the scalp gets worse so I use T gel for about 3 days in a row and it helps.  Know it sounds silly but I used to shower with my head over the bath and wasn't rinsing my hair as well as when in the shower with head back! 

Good luck for the forthcoming tx Minxy!

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies

....I've tried tea tree products, various brands as I thought that would help...but for some reason made it even worse 

Also tried TGel, Capasal, Alphosyl, Nutrogena, Oilatum (which did seem to help a bit so may try again), various coldtar shampoos, Head & Shoulders, E45 shampoo (made worse), Philip Kingsley, Keratase, Body Shop (amongst others I can't remember names of!!) 

I might buy one of Lush's shampoo bars...I used to work for them 20 years ago (when they were known as Cosmetics To Go) and used their shampoo bars then so may give it a go.

I always wash my hair in the shower, can't be doing with trying to bend over bath...my hairs too long anyway (comes to my waist!)....I have thought about chopping it all off (have had very short hair before) but I can't bring myself to do it.

I'm wondering whether it could be some sort of allergy that's causing the eczema...I'm allergic to Lanolin and come up in lumps on my face if I use anything with that in (literally within minutes)...I didn't check a Clinique moisturiser and Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour cream, thinking they'd be fine...how wrong I was !!  At least DPs mum enjoyed some freebie products 

I know that Linalool isnt the same as Lanolin but lots of beauty products have this in too so wondering if maybe it's that ?

Anyway, thanks for all the tips....and the good luck wishes for my tx 

Take care all
Natasha xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Natasha, 

I get this sometimes, it's really sore.  My GP prescribed Betacap and it has cleared mine up each time within about 3 days - and made it lots better within 24 hours.

Hope it gets better soon 
Jovi x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jovi

Is Betacap the scalp tonic stuff (like Betnovate or however you spell it?)...if so then yes, I've been prescibed it previously.  At moment I've got:  Betamethasone Valerate Scalp application, Capasal shampoo and Cocois ointment...again, same as prescribed before and still not working  

Bought some Nutrogena TGel and Head & Shoulders for sensitive scalps today...tried both before but thought give them another go   I bought both because the other problem I have is that with all the medicated shampoos for the eczema, it dries my hair out and makes it really dull so hopefully if use both shampoos alternate days it won't do this.

N xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Natasha, 

Have you considered seeing a chinese doctor?  They usually have a good track record with dealing with skin conditions ... I see one when I need to, as I (as well as KL  ) suffer from eczema.  I tend to find, if I get any on my head, it's stress related  

My sister is also a long term sufferer of eczema, worst than me .. and has now been clear for 3 years since regularly seeing a chinese doctor.

May be a thought ....

Bels x

PS btw, your eczema could be aggravated by other products ... washing powder etc ... so you may need to look at those again.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Cheers Bels hun 

I was seeing an acupuncturist for many years for my fertility and mentioned about the eczema and he did prescribe some stuff not only for fertility but the eczema as well (horrible chinese teas and pills...tasted yuk !!)....still didn't seem to work 

That's why I'm getting so frustrated cos have tried so many things, including complementary therapies 

I only ever use Fairy non-bio & have always used this ever since I left home at 18...my mum always used this so I just kinda stuck with it as I love the smell and it's better for sensitive skin....as I say, the only thing I'm wondering is with shampoos etc that contain Linalool ?  Will see what happens with these shampoos I've bought again and if not, after my IVF I'll go see a specialist about it...unless of course I get the BFP & the steroids etc clear it up...here's hoping  


Really appreciate all the advise you ladies have given me....lots of helpful tips 

N xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi looking for a bit of advice, during my last failed icsi treatment i suffered from an outbreak of eczema, i have only had it once before over 5 years ago.  Didn't mention it at my followup do you think i should ? Do you think it may be something to do with an immunity issue ? Goingto ask my GP for level 1 immunology tests ?

Thanks

Gemma x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Like you my dp has been through every shampoo going from the chemist, but still had suffered from an itchy, very dry, flakey, inflammed red scalp, that would bleed and then scab up, the Dr gave various lotions and shampoos over several years, none have worked. 

We went chemical free a couple of years ago and since using a specially made up shampoo from purenuffstuff the problem seems to have cleared up 95%, it certainly never gets itchy, weepy or sore or overly flakey now. They are a wonderful small company in Cornwall who are extremely helpful and if you give a good description of your symptoms they will come up with a formula for you, this can then be 'tweaked' to improve the results. Dp's is rosemary, sage and thyme.
Do give them a try. 
I wish you lots of luck with this tx


----------

